# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Dạo quanh các nước để đón Giáng Sinh "đa phong cách" - Giang Sinh

## hangnt

*Mỗi quốc gia đều có một cách mừng Giáng sinh vô cùng độc đáo.* 

Giáng sinh thực sự là một ngày để xua đi mệt mỏi, tạm gác những công việc bộn bề để đoàn tụ, để yêu thương và chia sẻ. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu lễ giáng sinh của một số nước trên toàn thế giới nào!

*Nước Bỉ*


Vào ngày mùng 6 tháng 12 hàng năm, người dân Bỉ tổ chức ngày kỉ niệm Saint-Nicholas, là một hoạt động khác với Giáng sinh. Tại Bỉ, Santa Clause được gọi là de Kerstman hoặc le Père Noël, là người sẽ mang tặng những đứa trẻ háo hức những món quà trong ngày Giáng sinh. Bỉ là một quốc gia có nền văn hóa đa dạng, vùng phía Bắc là Vlaanderen sử dụng tiếng Hà Lan, phần phía Nam là Wallonie sử dụng tiếng Pháp và phía Đông sử dụng tiếng Đức. 

Mỗi gia đình ở Bỉ cũng thường tặng nhau quà Giáng sinh được dấu ở dưới cây, trong tất treo bên lò sưởi trong đêm tối. Bữa sáng ngày Giáng sinh là món bánh mì ngọt đặc biệt gọi là “cougnou” hoặc “cougnolle” có hình dáng giống như Chúa Giêsu ngày bé. Một số gia đình cũng tổ chức những bữa ăn lớn vào đúng ngày Giáng sinh.

*Brazil*


Ông già Noel tại Brazil có tên là "Papai Noel". Tại đây, phong tục đón Giáng sinh cũng gần giống với phong tục tại Mỹ và Anh quốc. Đối với những người có nhiều tiền, họ sẽ chuẩn bị một bữa ăn với gà tây, thịt, gạo, đậu, tất nhiên là không thể thiếu hoa quả tươi và khô… và cả bia nữa chứ. Với những người nghèo hơn, họ sẽ ăn gà, gạo, đầu và cũng có bia và coke. Món tráng miệng được ưa thích của người Brazil là kẹo Brigadeiro được làm từ sữa và sô cô la. 



Kẹo Brigadeiro quá hấp dẫn!
Dù giàu hay nghèo thì người Brazil đều sắm sửa một cây thông Noel, kể cả những cây thông nhựa rẻ tiền. Ở Brazil không có tuyết trong dịp Noel, và họ thường dùng những bông trắng đặt lên cành cây Noel giống như tuyết còn vương lại. Thời gian đón Noel cũng thay đổi từ Nam tới Bắc.

*Phần Lan*

Người Phần Lan tin rằng ông già Noel sống ở phía Bắc và có tên là Korvatuntri và hàng năm mọi người trên thế giới đều viết thư gửi tới ông tại Phần Lan. Mọi người dân đều chuẩn bị chu đáo cho ba ngày nghỉ Giáng sinh là Đêm Giáng sinh, Ngày Giáng sinh và ngày Boxing – Ngày lễ tặng quà.

Vào kì nghỉ này, người Phần Lan sẽ ăn cháo, súp được làm từ trái cây sấy khô (như mận, nho khô, táo, lê, mơ và sung) vào buổi sáng hoặc sau khi ăn trưa. Sau đó họ sẽ để cây gỗ vân sam trong nhà.


Khoảng giữa ngày, đài truyền hình sẽ phát chương trình “Khai mạc lễ Giáng sinh an lành”. Đến tối là một bữa ăn thịnh soạn với thịt hầm, cà rốt, khoai tây, thịt xông khói nấu chính hoặc gà tây. Ngoài ra còn có món pat ê gan, salat nấm, món Rosolli (salat lạnh làm từ khoai tây cắt nhỏ, cà rốt, củ cải đường và táo thái hạ lựu, hành tây, dưa chuột muối)… Xem ra người Phần Lan rất chu đáo cho mỗi bữa ăn trong ngày Chúa ra đời.



Vào đêm Giáng sinh (24/12), rất nhiều người tới nhà thờ từ chiều – là một truyền thống mới tại Phần Lan – thay vì đi vào buổi sáng ngày Giáng sinh (25/12). Có thể nói, nghĩa địa là nơi vô cùng đẹp vào đêm trước Giáng sinh với tuyết trắng, ánh đèn lung linh ấm áp. 

Cũng như các quốc gia khác, trẻ em Phần Lan cũng được ông già Noel tặng quà trong đêm Giáng sinh. Chúng được mộng mơ trong câu chuyện về ông già to lớn mặc áo bông đỏ đi trên chiếc xe tuần lộc kéo bay đến và tặng những món quà mà chúng đã ao ước. Khi lớn lên thì trẻ em sẽ nhận ra ông già Noel ấy chính là cha mẹ, hoặc anh chị trong gia đình đã vào vai ông già Noel thần kì làm đẹp tuổi thơ ngây ngô của chúng. 

*Nước Pháp*


Các gia đình tại Pháp đều có một cây thông được trang hoàng lộng lẫy trong nhà với ruy băng đỏ, nến trắng lung linh. Kể cả những cây linh sam trong vườn cũng được trang trí đèn lấp lánh.

Ông già Noel ở Pháp được gọi là Père Noël. Đối với người Pháp, bữa ăn Giáng sinh vô cùng quan trọng. Mọi người trong gia đình sẽ tụ họp cùng thưởng thức bữa ăn ngon lành và cả loại rượu hảo hạng. Họ trao nhau bưu thiếp chúc mừng Giáng sinh, chúc mừng năm mới với những lời chúc may mắn vui vẻ cho một năm mới an lành.

Người Pháp đặc biệt thích ăn trưa với món Gras fois (một loại patê được làm từ gan ngỗng), đồ biển (thường là tôm, sò) trong bữa trưa. 

*Nước Đức*


Người Đức vô cùng thích trang trí ngôi nhà của mình trong dịp Noel. Họ thường dùng nến điện treo trên cửa, giăng những bức ảnh rực rỡ sắc màu bằng giấy hoặc nhựa, những thứ sẽ lấp lánh trong đêm của ánh sáng. Tại đây không thể thiếu Adventskranz - vòng hoa với bốn ngọn nến. Mỗi gia đình cũng có một đoạn gỗ “cribs” - tưởng nhớ nơi chúa đã ra đời bên Đức Maria, Joseph, và gia súc. 

Ông già Noel tại Đức có tên là “Der Weihnachtsmann” sẽ mang quà đến vào buổi chiều đêm trước Giáng sinh, sau khi mọi người đi nhà thờ về. Những món quà Giáng sinh thường được giấu dưới cây thông Noel. Người Đức thường thưởng thức cá hoặc ngỗng vào ngày lễ Giáng sinh.

*Nước Nga*


Trước đây, Noel ở Liên Xô cũ dường như không nhộn nhịp như các nước khác. Người dân nơi đây dường như dồn sức cho ngày năm mới, khi cha “Frost” sẽ tặng quà những đứa trẻ ngoan.

Sau này, ngày lễ Giáng sinh bắt đầu được tổ chức thường xuyên hơn vào ngày 25/12 hoặc ngày khác, thường là 7/1 năm sau. Sở dĩ nước Nga đón Giáng sinh vào một ngày khác với thế giới là bởi nhà thờ Nga sử dụng lịch Julian cũ cho những ngày lễ tôn giáo. Giáng sinh sẽ là ngày người Nga thưởng thức bánh ngọt, bánh nướng, và bánh nhân thịt.

*Nước Mỹ*



Đón Giáng Sinh rầm rộ nhất chỉ có thể là nước Mỹ
Ngày Giáng sinh thực sự là một ngày hội tưng bưng cho trẻ em Hoa Kỳ. Đã từ lâu, trẻ em đã được dạy rằng chúng sẽ nhận được viên than trong chiếc tất, và rằng ông già Noel sẽ chui qua ông khói để mang đến nhiều món quà yêu thích. Vì thế, vào đêm Giáng sinh chúng sẽ treo những chiếc tất điệu đà trên lò sưới và đi ngủ sớm để mong đến sáng nhận được những món quà ước ao. Tuy nhiên, ở Mỹ không có ngày Boxing – ngày lễ tặng quà.

Vào sáng này Giáng sinh, bữa sáng sẽ có bánh quế, bánh café và vào buổi tối sẽ là món giăm bông đặc trưng.



_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------


## lehniemtin

*Giáng Sinh ở Úc*

Ở các nước Nam Bán Cầu như Úc, người dân thường vui chơi trên bãi biển vào ngày Noel, thưởng thức tiệc thịt nướng ngoài trời hấp dẫn. Những hình quảng cáo Giáng Sinh thường thấy ở Úc là hình ảnh ông già Noel mặc quần bơi đỏ rực và đi lướt sóng. Bữa ăn nhẹ trong đêm Noel thường là các món thịt và sa-lát lạnh cùng với các món ngọt như dâu tây và kem.

*Giáng Sinh ở Mexico*

Đối với người Mexico, lễ giáng sinh tập trung nhiều vào chủ đề tôn giáo. Hầu hết gia đình tham gia buổi lễ Mi-xa trong đêm Noel. Trẻ con thì mong đợi những món quà mà thánh "el Ni-o Dios" để trong giày của chúng vào ngày 6/1.

Thay vì trang trí cây thông Noel – loại cây rất đắt ở Mexico, người Mexico dùng cây trạng nguyện để trang trí nhà. Thực tế, cây trạng nguyên bắt nguồn từ Ấn Độ.

*Giáng Sinh ở Ucraina*

Ngày Giáng sinh chính thống của Ucraina là ngày mùng 7-1 hàng năm, và ông già Noel đến thăm trẻ em bằng chiếc xe trượt tuyết do 3 con tuần lộc kéo, chứ không phải bằng 6 con như thường lệ. Ông già Noel đi cùng một cô bé tên là “Cô bé bông tuyết” vì cô mặc y phục màu xanh bạc và đội một chiếc mũ bông tuyết trắng.

*Giáng Sinh ở Áo
*
Từ ngày 6-12, ông già Noel của Áo đã đi phát kẹo, hạt dẻ và táo cho trẻ em. Còn đến ngày 24-12, lại là một nhân vật tí hon có cánh tên là Kristkindl mang quà và cây thông Noel tới cho trẻ em. Bọn trẻ sẽ chờ đợi tới khi nào nghe tiếng chuông leng keng mới được mở cửa bước vào phòng, nơi có cây thông Noel được trang trí những ngọn nến và kẹo mứt đang chờ chúng.

*Giáng Sinh ở Phillipines*

Ở Phllipines, giáng sinh hay còn gọi là "Pasko" bắt đầu vào ngày 16/12 và đến chủ nhật đầu tiên của tháng 1. Lễ hội kéo dài suốt 3 tuần bao gồm các nghi lễ như Simbang Gabi, hàng loạt lễ Mixa diễn ra lúc nửa đêm từ 16/12-24/12. Các lễ hội khác như lồng đèn Noel, được trang trí khắp nhà cửa, cửa hiệu và đường phố; lễ Christmas caroling và Noche Buena, bữa tiệc truyền thống đêm Noel với món thịt lợn nướng cùng nhiều món ăn khác.

*Giáng Sinh ở Ý*

Cũng giống như ở Nga, Italia không đón Giáng Sinh cùng ông già Noel. Theo truyền thuyết, một bà già tên là Strega Buffana bay quanh Italia trên một cây chổi và tặng đồ chơi, kẹo, trái cây cho những trẻ em ngoan, đồng thời phạt những đứa trẻ chưa ngoan.

*Giáng Sinh ở Hà Lan*

Ở Hà Lan, Giáng sinh đến sớm hơn một chút so với các nước Bắc Mỹ. Vào ngày 5/12, trẻ em Hà Lan cùng gia đình tổ chức đêm thánh Nicholas. Và những trẻ em ngoan đều được nhân vật Sinterklaas Avond huyền thoại mang quà đến tặng. Sau đêm thánh Nicholas trang nghiêm, người Hà Lan lại chuẩn bị lễ hội Thiên Chúa Giáo diễn ra vào ngày 25/12 và Ngày Chúa Ba Ngôi (Three Kings Day) vào 6/1.

*Giáng Sinh ở Anh*

Tục lệ Giáng Sinh ở Anh khá giống với Mỹ. Người Anh chuẩn bị tổ chức Noel từ đầu tháng. Tiêu điểm bữa tối đêm Noel là tiệc bánh pudding Giáng Sinh truyền thống. Truyền thuyết kể rằng bánh pudding phải được làm vào ngày chủ nhật thứ 25 sau ngày Chúa Ba Ngôi. Bánh được chia làm 13 thành phần, đại diện cho Chúa Giê-su và 12 tông đồ của Chúa. Trước khi làm bánh, bếp trưởng thả một đồng xu bạc vào hỗn hợp làm bánh. Họ tin rằng điều này sẽ mang lại giàu sang và hạnh phúc cho ai ăn phần bánh có đồng xu đó.

Trang trí cây thông Noel trở thành phong tục truyền thống ở Anh ít nhất từ năm 1841, khi hoàng tử Albert trang trí cây thông Noel trong cung điện Windsor. Những chiếc tất cũng được treo lên trong đêm Giáng Sinh để ông già Noel cho quà vào.

Ở Anh, bọn trẻ thường bày rượu và bánh pate Noel dành cho ông già Noel và một củ cà rốt, chén nước cho những con tuần lộc của ông già Noel. 3h chiều ngày Noel, cả gia đình cùng lắng nghe lời chúc mừng giáng sinh của Nữ Hoàng Anh gửi đến cả nước qua truyền hình.  

Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

